# E-Lop Or V-Lop? Help Cannot Decide!



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't decide whether or not to get an English Lop OR a Velveteen Lop xD

So I need help  I can easily get a breeding pair of English Lops in Michigan BUT I can only find a V-lop doe in Michigan, so I would be buck-less lol

Help?!? :twitch:


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 19, 2009)

Why do you have so many breeds? Stick with the bunny breed you already have. lol


----------



## sheandg (Aug 19, 2009)

The velveteen lops are very cool. my vote is for them. I have thought about getting a pair since there are a couple breeders here in MN .....


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm. You ask a very good question. lol. 

I think it's up to you - you say you can only get the V-Lop doe, no buck. So if you want to breed, then maybe you should get Englishes'. 
I've never seen a V-Lop in person(or at least I can't recall if I have), but I owntwo EL's. They really are quite fun to have and act just like puppies. I'm not sure what the personality of a V-Lop would be. 

It's up to you, though! Good luck!  

(Oh, and definitely post pictures when you get them!!) 

Emily


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 20, 2009)

You know something maybe I should stick with what Briana said. When I free up some space than maybe :/ I do have my hands rather full and I just picked up a pregnant cavy sow.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 20, 2009)

Keep in mind that V lops are not a recognized breed, so can't be shown. They are a fairly new breed, so the breeders working on them probably don't get kits that meet the standard as often as they would like. I would want to be working with other breeders to get the rabbits to fit a working standard. Being unable to get a male will be a problem. If I were you and wanting to get one, it would be more of a pet than breeding stock. 

English lops would be a better choice if you intend to breed. 

I would probably stick with a few breeds for now and consider adding more when you are comfortable with the breeds you have.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 20, 2009)

Good point Kate.
I think I'm going to focus on showing my French Angoras 
The only think I techincally breed is the cavies


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 21, 2009)

I've had V-lops, a pair of them and found them rather hard to breed. The buck was killed in a dog attack and the doe lived on for a few more years only to fall to wry neck. but as i found out she was very badly in bred since her breeder didn't have alot of different stock to work with, and said that she might have that problem with the wry neck(Past family memebers had wry neck too). They ahve started the acceptance of the v-lops and they are like puppies, they are crosses of mini rex to english lops. english lop in body, but smaller and fur of the mini rex. i love the v-lops and have been wanting to get another pair of them.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 21, 2009)

The only issue is I personally don't like rex/rex type rabbits lol Don't get me wrong, that is only my opinion.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree, I'd stick with the breeds you have since you have English & French Angoras, cavies, a Holland or two, maybe more?

Also, I wouldn't do V lops anyway...they're not a recognized breed.


----------



## Karlie (Aug 22, 2009)

I would stick with what you had unless you just wanted a pair or trio to play around with. My personal choice would be Velveteen Lops, I am planning on getting mine this september and they have very sweet personalities. 

They can be shown but not all shows accept them, even if it is an all-breed show.


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 22, 2009)

I am glad that you and others agree with me. lol

I know from experience that to many breeds gets a little out of control. It is much eaiser when you only have the one or two breeds to work with. You can concentrate on them and work to perfect them. Its easier to plan out what you are going to do with them. Plus showing isn't as big of a hassle. You would need a bunch of people to go and help you take them all to different tables if they are at the same time. I hate that! I like to hear what judges are saying about my rabbits.

So if you really want a succesful rabbitry, I think it would be smart to really concentrate on the angoras and leave room for them.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you very much Briana!


----------



## wooly_queen (Aug 25, 2009)

Your welcome. I try. lol


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 25, 2009)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Your welcome. I try. lol



You try & you succeed 

I love helpful people  -huggles Briana, Emily, Kate, Karlie, Sheandg, Oakridgerabbits & Blaze_amita- :biggrin2:


----------

